# One Year Later.



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, it's har to beleive, but it's been an entire year since I've joined the Forum. In that time I've learned a lot, made a few friends, wasted a lot of time, and have managed to lower my bloodpressure by viewing the numerous postings in one beautiful thread (thanks Matt).
Looking forward to many more years of membership and want to thank all for making this forum the most enjoyable places to visit on the Internet.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats buddy - you're one of the family!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 22, 2008)

Been a year and a half for me.

Couldn't agree more with those sentiments Buck!

TO


----------



## Njaco (Sep 22, 2008)

Buck, couldn't do it without you!! I love the people here!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2008)

Right back at ya mate!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats, my friend. The people, here, come from all walks of life, and from 
many different lands. That they get along [so well] is a testament to the
friendships we have made. I may not remember a lot of things, but I will
never forget the friends I have made on this forum. I just wish I could
meet every one of you, eyeball to eyeball......

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2008)

Buck, your one year trail subscription has expired. Please submit a payment of $79.95 by way of money order to the Thorlifter Subscription Renewal Company. If you have misplaced the address, please IM me.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thor has been removed form my friends list


----------



## ccheese (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice Siggy, Bucky.....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Sep 22, 2008)

Thor remember there is a 15% cut to the Ministry of Forum Thread Cohesion which I will kindly take.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh I didn't forget you leeches......

15% for you.
6% for "overhead", at least that's what Charles called it.
20% to grease the palms of Adler and Matt so I can remain here.
12% charity donation. The charity is The Les "Give Me Some" Fund.

Man, I don't have much left.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2008)

Congrats on crackin' the first year mate! 

I'm not far from passing the 2 year mark....like you it has been,and will continue to be a great place to gather with agreat bunch of Guys..


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2008)

What about our Party Fund then...and Mr C's Coffee Of The World Foundation?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 23, 2008)

I thought thats what your dues were for? No wonder we're drinking green tea.....at least they say its green tea.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2008)

Congrats Buck!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2008)

Great to have you around my friend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks all.
Can I pay my dues with a postdated check drawn from the Bank of Nigeria? If so I can send you a check for One Million US Dollars if you promise to cash it and send me back the sum of a quarter million, you can keep the rest for your troubles. That should cover a lifetime membership shouldn't it


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, it's ok with me if you can get all the other members, including the banned ones, to say it's ok with them.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2008)

Deals off, some of those banned ex-members are not playing with a complete deck of cards!!! Wonder if they were banned for not paying thier yearly dues


----------



## Njaco (Sep 23, 2008)

> Deals off, some of those banned ex-members are not playing with a complete deck of cards!!!



Well, it should be easy then getting them to accept one for 2 million!!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2008)

It has been a long time hasn't it, Buck.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 24, 2008)

heres to many more


----------

